# Roasted Eel Dragon Roll



## salt and pepper (Jun 21, 2015)

Sushi, roasted eel............


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2015)

Super cute, S&P!


----------



## Selkie (Jun 21, 2015)

Eat it quick... before it gets away!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 21, 2015)

Very cute, and looks delicious, Joey!


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 21, 2015)

Ooops< I forgot to add his horns!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice looking...but I hate smoked or any other form of eel!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2015)

Good thing it's not for you


----------



## taxlady (Jun 22, 2015)

I adore smoked eel. I learned the hard way that it is too rich to eat very much in a go.


----------



## Souschef (Jun 22, 2015)

*YUM!*

S & P you are brilliant!!!!! I am sooo impressed with your creativity. I was in a sushi bar and watched the man next to me make a frog out of his wasabi. I smiled at him and asked."Didn't your mom tell you not to play in your food?"


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks great and i bet it tastes even better!


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 24, 2015)

That is awesome.. and I LOVE smoked eel.  If I had to choose just one thing for sushi.. I'd cry then pick smoked eel.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 28, 2015)

I was in Miami and my host had a guy from Japan living there as a room mate.
He had the vacuum packed, smoked, BBQ'd eel and was eating it with white rice.

My host and my wife were not at all inspired to try it, but I was.
I loved it and he gave me several vacuum packed (from Asian store) smoked BBQ'ed eel to bring home with me to SC..  He went and made a special trip to get them for me.

I just warmed some pieces in the microwave I had cut off and had them on sesame crackers, hot sauce and of course the life giving beer to wash them down with.
I also ate some in the traditional way he did by warming the eel and serving over white rice.
A nice sauce would have been good to enhance the rice with.
There was not much sauce in the eel package.

I must say eel is damn good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I was in Miami and my host had a guy from Japan living there as a room mate.
> He had the smoked, BBQ'd eel and was eating it with white rice.
> 
> My host and my wife were not at all inspired to try it, but I was.
> ...



Barbecued eel is one of my favorite Japanese ingredients, too. 

You could make a quick sauce by mixing hoisin with sweet Thai chili sauce or a little mirin and rice vinegar. 

I also like to make quick pickles for leftover Chinese that would also work with this: Slice some cucumber thinly, then turn on their sides and cut into thin strips. In a shallow bowl, combine about 1/4 cup rice vinegar and a tablespoon of water - enough to mostly cover the cucumbers. Add a pinch each of salt, sugar and cayenne. Put cucumbers in the bowl, toss and let stand at room temperature for 15 to 30 minutes. Sprinkle on your dish.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Barbecued eel is one of my favorite Japanese ingredients, too.
> 
> You could make a quick sauce by mixing hoisin with sweet Thai chili sauce or a little mirin and rice vinegar.
> 
> I also like to make quick pickles for leftover Chinese that would also work with this: Slice some cucumber thinly, then turn on their sides and cut into thin strips. In a shallow bowl, combine about 1/4 cup rice vinegar and a tablespoon of water - enough to mostly cover the cucumbers. Add a pinch each of salt, sugar and cayenne. Put cucumbers in the bowl, toss and let stand at room temperature for 15 to 30 minutes. Sprinkle on your dish.


Thanks for that recipe GG. I'm going to give that a try. Stirling doesn't like cucumbers, except when he has had cucumber salad in a Chinese resto. I googled recipes, but they were more complicated. This sounds like it should give a similar result to the one in the resto.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Thanks for that recipe GG. I'm going to give that a try. Stirling doesn't like cucumbers, except when he has had cucumber salad in a Chinese resto. I googled recipes, but they were more complicated. This sounds like it should give a similar result to the one in the resto.



You're welcome  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2015)

I've never had BBQ smoked eel, or any other type of eel as far as I know.  Is it fishy tasting, or more like smoked salmon or smoked trout?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't find it fishy tasting. It has a firm texture and much of the flavor comes from the barbecue sauce, which is really tasty. And actually, I think typically it's grilled, not smoked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks!  I'll have to look for it.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2015)

It's been a long time since I had smoked eel, but it was really, really good. I learned the hard way that it is too rich to eat much of in one go. It's not "fishy".


----------

